# [VMware] Un Tigre dans la machine



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2010)

Y'a des jours, on s'ennuie et quand on s'ennuie on fait des trucs bizarres, genre ça:
[YOUTUBE]NhtBEkl-X8U[/YOUTUBE]

Bon, voila ça m'a bien amusé et j'ai quand même une question. Impossible de changer la résolution de façon "normale" (que le choix de la résolution en cours) donc je la change par édition de plist. Quelqu'un aurait-il un moyen d'installer les VMware Tools (ou une version modifiée de ceux-ci) pour Tiger?


----------



## Anthony (5 Octobre 2010)

Je crois que la licence de Mac OS X ne te permet théoriquement pas de virtualiser un Tiger qui n'est pas un Tiger Server ;-) Donc demander que ça fonctionne, en plus


----------



## oniiychan (6 Octobre 2010)

Hé hé, excellent 
Petit MP tiens


----------

